# Rossi rr45 grind



## dzelzcels (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi everyone, I'm new to espresso making but not to drinking espresso. Recently I decided to get myself a setup for home - gaggia baby class and second hand gino rossi rr45 grinder. Gaggia is pretty straight forward, however I can't get around using the grinder. The problem is that I can't get the grind fine enough for decent espresso. I get the shot in 15-18 seconds. I tamp pretty hard so that shound't be the problem. At the moment I have dialed in past the 0 mark to 5.5 (that is backwards) and if I go any more I start hearing the burrs touching. Does that mean the burrs might be worn and it's time to change them? Anybody has an experiance with the grinder who could help? Thanks!


----------

